# Tuning problems with 2712's



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Those are extremely stiff arrows....what is your setup? DL/DW? Point weight and shaft length?


----------



## greenhorn101 (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got them almost full length,cut 1/2" so there right at 34.5"....with 300gr. pro points,set @ 29" dl and 3 right helical Blazers....but i'm setting up a few 27's with 4" feathers as we speak.I had my Vantage Elite down to 54lbs and maxed out at 58.5lbs,and still not grouping.At first i thought it was my form,but after two days of testing i went back to my 2314's and shot 299..i couldn't get over 280 with the 27's,they were ducking and diving everywhere.lol Most noticeably was the falling through the 10 and into the bottom of the 9 when the shot felt good???


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I think you will like it with 4" feathers as it will stabilize the arrow quicker. Because of the weight of the arrow and low speed, too much weight on the front stabilizer or dropping the bow arm will be reflected greatly in the shot. To get them to spine near your 2314's, you're going to need to be in the high #60's for DW to get the same level of forgiveness.

Make sure that you are getting good clearance and not too much helical on those!


----------



## greenhorn101 (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok....thanks i'll try that!


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Just curious - who is making a 2712 these days anyway?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

giltyone said:


> Just curious - who is making a 2712 these days anyway?


Easton


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well what has been said, many shooters use the big shaft 2712 and using fairly low draw weight, like I wonder how the arrow gets to the target. You said "ducking and diving" so perhaps a bit of tuning and/or changing weight of tip.


----------



## greenhorn101 (Aug 9, 2006)

Ya.....some tournaments allow 2712's and if you wanna keep up with the rest of the pack so to speak.Line cutters are the way to go....The down side is tuning them properly.When i say "ducking and diving" i'm saying that the flight is poor at best and the arrows have a tendency to drop.The flight problem is mostlikely just a lack of adequite fletching to steer or correct such a big arrow and possibly a clearence issue on or near the riser.So back to testing today.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

greenhorn101 said:


> some tournaments allow 2712's. The flight problem is mostlikely just a lack of adequite fletching to steer or correct such a big arrow


Some tournaments? If not of the metric crowd (organizations), 2712s are allowed throughtout the USA. Lack of adquate fletching? No. I seen these "logs" with 1 to 1 1/2" feathers on for both field and outdoor target.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I have some that I cut to 31" with 4" feathers and 300 gr. Pro Points and they flew great. What kind of rest are u shooting these off of? If you are shooting off a spring steel rest you could be shooting to light of a blade to help support the arrow throughout the shot. I suggest a .010 or a .012 blade.


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

My G2 XXX 2712's are cut at 31" ...150gr gold pro points and three blazer's. I did have a few drop early this year but it was all do to me .. low back tension at point of release ... just got lazy on the release.


----------



## greenhorn101 (Aug 9, 2006)

I actually ended up using an .08" and a .010" for a total of .018".....i'm now able to shoot 56lbs...Plus the arrows fly awsome.Your probably right,after all these arrows weigh over 700gr and i'm thinking that they were bouncing on the rest kinda like a diving board.


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

very tough thread here is my imput vantage elite 44lbs cam1/2plus 27 1/2 draw 2712 cut to 29in 250gr pin pt they work for me very nice groups its amazing we are always playing have fun shoot straight


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm shooting 2712's cut to 30" with 300 gr. points and 4 in. feathers. GT500 27.5" 58lbs and mine are flying great. Once in awhile I'll notice what I think is a corkscrew but I'm not sure if it's the arrows or I'm just seeing the fletching spin.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Have you looked at Front of Center for these arrows? Sounds like weight might be too much forward.
A guy in my club just went to 30X arrows and they flew like SH-T.
You could see the arrow fly nose up all the way to the target with its tail bouncing and rotating.
He had to make major rest corrections, but eventually got them to fly pretty well.


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

If you have arrows dropping low on you, this has not much to do with spine length or point weight. Spine is going to be noticed in your left and rights. Up and down is going to be nocking point, cam timing, blade thickness, fletching clearance or weak shots.. Try creep tuning, if weak shots are high put a twist in the buss cable. Weak shots low take a twist out. If your shooting a single cam bow adjust with your limbs 1/4 turn at a time. If your arrow just falls off on draw your blade is weak. If your arrow is bouncing on the rest while drawing it's to stiff.


----------

